# Medtronic CareLink USB



## kitten (Jan 23, 2011)

hey all do any of you have the medtronic carelink usb to download all the info off your pump onto your computer? I got mine just recently but don't seem to be able to install it. I have only had a quick go as in the midst of exam madness but was wondering if any of you lovely lot have one and could help me out?
Cheers me dears, 
love lucy xxx


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jan 23, 2011)

Lucy

I don't have the care link usb, but are you trying to install it on Vista or Win7?

If you are I would have a word wiuth medtronic, as it may be that you need a driver patch to get the driver to install probably...

Vista and Wind7 are nice OS's but boy have there been problems with software drivers..


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Jan 23, 2011)

I had a problem when first installing mine. I think the issue is to do with security settings on Windows7 & Vista. I still have the instructions Medtronic sent me to remedy the problem - if you PM me your e-mail address I can send this to you so you don't have to hold for ages waiting to speak to Medtronic!


----------



## Rainbow (Jan 23, 2011)

I got mine working using Vista following the instructions under the "help" link. Medtronic did upgrade the software in September and I had to call them to sort it and they were very helpful. Hope you get it working soon

Sue


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey,

I have that but I don't use it. I can't understand what they put on the software and frankly there's too much stuff to wade through in the downloads I find. I've not downloaded for many a month. Having said that, I'll probably have a bash at doing it tomorrow. 

Tom


----------



## Davyjg (Jan 24, 2011)

*Medronic carelink*

I had to phone medtronic about this and apparently it uses an old version of java which they went through and re installed the old version but now having problems because other parts of vista need to use the updated java so causing problems. If they dont upgrade the carelink software am not going to be able to download the pump


----------



## kitten (Jan 24, 2011)

hello all,
very sorry about not replying to this last night i didnt mean to seem rude it was just my BS3 exam today. it is all complicated stuff isnt it. Another little problem, well not exactly problem but I have a netbook which i got for christmas and a regular laptop. since the netbook is my little portable piece of joy i was rather hoping to do my pump downloads on here as can easily take it to the clinic with me don't even need to print things off but netbooks don't have disk drives, only usb ports. hmm hmm. i did try the disk in the laptop though and had all the problems that i told you about on my initial post. i wonder if they maybe could suggest some kind of downloadable fun so that i can go with the netbook plan? we will see i guess.
bigpurpleduck  that is an awfully kind offer from you, are you very very sure that you dont mind? because i would really really hate to be a bother to you honey  
love to all
lucy xxx


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Jan 25, 2011)

No problem at all! PM me your e-mail address & I'll send it when I get home tonight


----------



## Rainbow (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Lucy, 
I gave my DSN my user name and password and she checks my downloads the night before I see her so she's ready with help and suggestions etc. This means I don't have to print anything and she can keep an eye on me in between appointments if I need to contact her by phone.  Just a suggestion as I know every clinic works differently and not everyone would feel happy about being checked up on... but it works well for me!!


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi

I had the same problem on installation and I have Vista. I kept getting something about not being the named administrator or something...Medtronic talked me through it about what to do next but it was very complicated.

I plugged mine in this week and it wouldnt work. I dont know why. Except that I hadnt dowloaded for at least 5 months...goodness knows why. I hope you dont mind Emma, I might ask if you can send me that Medtronic email too? I dont know if I can cope with another sesh with them!

Tricky, but worth it. Really think Carelink is a great thing


----------



## Gillsb (Feb 6, 2011)

We have just loaded this as my daughter started with her pump last week.  I found some extra instructions on the internet to do with windows vista and having to change security settings before you start.  If you are still having problems just let me know and I will happily email them to you.


----------

